# Shutdown indicator for FreeBSD on RaspberryPi



## juedan (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello forum,

on my RaspberryPi I installed FreeBSD 11.1 which works great.
But how could I check if an `shutdown -[p|h] now` is complete? Is there a status LED which indicates an successful shutdown?

In advance many thanks for the answers

Juergen


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2017)

There's no indicator on the Pi at all, only a power indicator. But that will stay on as long as the Pi has power. I generally just watch the network activity LED. When it stops blinking/flickering I pull the plug.


----------



## juedan (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks for the answer even if it does not sound good...


----------



## obsigna (Oct 7, 2017)

You could solder a red LED in serial with a 330 Ω resistor between a GND pin and a GPIO pin. Then you would put a gpioctl() command, for example `gpioctl -f /dev/gpioc0 18 1` which would turn the pin 18 to on into /etc/rc.local.

Somebody reported that he had success (with Linux) in utilizing the TxD pin instead of a GPIO pin: https://howchoo.com/g/ytzjyzy4m2e/b...r#methods-for-adding-pi-led-status-indicators

I would anyway go with the GPIO solution, because that's what GPIO is made for, and the RxD/TxD pins may be of much better use otherwise, e.g. for the serial console.


----------



## juedan (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello obsigna,

for me as a radio amateur this is a very good solution
I will use the GPIO solution because these ports are protected if I understood the documentation for circiuts in a right way. The serial port is for connection to devices with serial communication.

Thank you very much for the link and tip


----------

